# SP Foam



## 4score (May 23, 2014)

Just passed the 1.05 mark and have added 2nd round of lime, energizer and nutrient. Will be racking this weekend. Question is....do you scoop out all that foam before racking or try stirring it back in before racking or ... ? Are there valuable yeast in that foam that you don't want to toss before dry?

Thanks!


----------



## sour_grapes (May 23, 2014)

I am pretty sure the foam will be gone by the time you get down to a SG where you want to rack.


----------

